# Racing a heavy obsolete steel bike in a crit



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

It just isn't done. You need something modern, so don't even try...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*ahhhhhh*

much better usage

why would anyone want to race a bike that jumps forward 3 feet when you stomp on the pedals?

give em hell. nothing like blowing past folks on your 'antiquated equipment'


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I mean, what else would you use it for? I can't think of a better use for it?


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Absolutely proper.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

....and it didn't even break on you....amazing! I'm surprised they even let you in the race. Seriously though, I like seeing this. Your race line photo is a different race than the top two. You have two Cosmics and a white helmet. Let me get this straight...you have pulled this "stunt" in more than one race? ....oh man, you are looking at some kind of USCF suspension or something.... 

brewster


----------

